# Crock Pot / Slow Cooker?



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Related to the cookware threads, has anyone had any luck finding a Slow Cooker that is 100% PTFE-free? I know that they do ceramic ones that don't have the coating on the actual pot, but there's also the heating element to be concerned with...


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

I was thinking about this, and as a backup plan consider the oven. I make stock this way, 2 pots at a time, set on lowest, mine goes (170F), partially covered, overnight. Not everyone is comfortable running an oven overnight, I get that, and also the temp might be a little higher than "low" on the crock pot.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

vrabec said:


> I was thinking about this, and as a backup plan consider the oven. I make stock this way, 2 pots at a time, set on lowest, mine goes (170F), partially covered, overnight. Not everyone is comfortable running an oven overnight, I get that, and also the temp might be a little higher than "low" on the crock pot.


That's certainly a good work-around, but slow cookers are so convenient...there's gotta be one out there somewhere that doesn't kill-on-smell.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Instant Pot is one of my favorite appliances and is stainless steel, so no worries  Highly recommend it! It functions as not only a slow cooker, but also a rice cooker, pressure cooker, etc.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Instant Pot is one of my favorite appliances and is stainless steel, so no worries  Highly recommend it! It functions as not only a slow cooker, but also a rice cooker, pressure cooker, etc.


Like-a so?








Amazon.com: Instant Pot Duo 7-in-1 Electric Pressure Cooker, Slow Cooker, Rice Cooker, Steamer, Sauté, Yogurt Maker, Warmer & Sterilizer, Includes App With Over 800 Recipes, Stainless Steel, 6 Quart: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Small Appliances from a great selection of Coffee Machines, Blenders, Juicers, Ovens, Specialty Appliances, & more at everyday low prices



www.amazon.com


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's the one! I use it every day


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We have an Insta-Pot and I have two different size ceramic Crock Pots that are non-toxic.*

*Non-Toxic Slow Cookers*


----------

